
Tesla Model 3 earns five-star NHTSA crash rating - evo_9
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/09/tesla-model-3-earns-five-star-nhtsa-crash-rating/
======
slivym
Not sure this is news, the Model S and X are also five-star. We don't report
when the new model of the Chevrolet Bolt gets 5 stars. I think we can probably
calm down a little about the Tesla news.

~~~
SpecialistEMT
I thunk its because many people are expecting the car to be garbage when it
comes to maintenance and there were talks about quality issues, although this
is probably not an issue with test cats

